# Calais to La Rochelle



## regnarts (Sep 23, 2009)

Travelling down to La Rochelle area next week intending to take 2 to 3 days any recomendations en-route. I am going non toll heading south so not sure if Le Mans or Angers is the best way. Looking for somwhere to stay for a night and a bit of sight seeing.
Any help appreciated I have had a looked through previous posts but no definative responses to act on.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi. ERROR!! Again on the Thanks button"(Must do Better!)
Well,we used to stay at Buchy,just outside on Rouen,very nice Aire,playing fields of an Agricultural school at the side,plenty of room to walk the growler and quiet,nice shops in the little market place. Some people have posted about staying by the river in Rouen,looking at the photo's,it looks a super area if you need more action around you,shops/cafes .
Poitiers,there is an Aire in Futurascope? where you can stay all day for 6? euros i think,butwe have pulled in overnight,after 17.00hrs its 2 eur. till 08.00hrs in the morning.Just down the road is an Auchan,M/homes do park there,and the fuel pumps are easy to get to.
I am sure someone will let you know the post you need to see,have fun.
Ted.


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

This may be of use to you, albeit backwards: http://www.doyourdream.co.uk/2011/09/week-8-la-rochelle-to-home/


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Me again,you may find some more on Forums,"Places to stopover enroute to Spain/Portugal" .Worth a try.
Ted


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Le Mans
Worth stopping at the circuit for a day.

Loches
5 super aires all within walking distance of the centre. Tours is within easy reach.

Route
Suggest a tour up the west coast on the way home, via Vannes and to Quibaron. Lots of aires and a very historical area inc Carnac Stones etc.

To get there we would go non toll Abbeville, Rouen, Le Mans, Tours, Poitiers etc

Hope this helps.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

There is a very nice aire just outside Rouen called Broglie. We last used it 2 years ago and is laid out like a campsite. Hardstanding pitches. We shall be there on 25th Oct on our way to spain.

steve & ann. ---- teensvan


----------



## gkp107 (Jul 9, 2007)

*campsite Calais La Rochelle.*

I can recommend a municipal at Angers next to a lake . Camping Lac du Maine. Very helpful staff but check it is till open this time of the year


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Teensvan we were at Broglie in July and it has not changed, its very handy when heading south west we have found.

Another good Aire is La suze sur sarth, just south of Le Mans

Ian and col


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Teensvan we were at Broglie in July and it has not changed, its very handy when heading south west we have found.

Another good Aire is La suze sur sarth, just south of Le Mans

Ian and col


----------



## regnarts (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, I will be setting off on Saturday and probably will do the Le Mans Circuit tour. Not sure if you can take the motorhome on for a spin as with the Neubergring.
Thanks


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Regnarts

We are setting off on Saturday also. We will be in convoy with friends in their Chausson and travelling by Eurotunnel around lunchtime.

Heading towards Rouen maybe stopping at Les Andelys and then heading Le Mans and Loire direction depending on where the sun is. Might end up in the Dordogne region later.

Bon vacances.


----------



## regnarts (Sep 23, 2009)

Brent & Sue
Will look out for you over the next few weeks, but we will be crossing later in theday early Saturday evening. 
Bon Voyage


----------



## bb46 (Oct 26, 2008)

We are also off to the Dordogne/Gironde area next Tuesday, hoping to wine taste our way round the area.
Happy hols to you all

Barbara


----------

